# I'm 14 with IBS & wuz wondering



## IBS4me223 (Jun 19, 2004)

Hey I'm 14 with IBS. I have had it for about 1 1/2 years now. I wuz wondering if anybody thinks they got IBS from the stomch flu? Bec. thats how I think I got it. I'm new at this so if anybody has any helpful tips, I would greatly appreciate them! Thanks! Please Respond!


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

it is true that one of the possible causes for ibs is a previous intestinal illness. My 14 year old son and I both have ibs. Back when he was 8 months old, he and I had a severe case of gastroenteritis while visiting my in-laws in Arizona. He was hospitalized for dehydration and I nearly was. From then on he had periodic episodes landing him in the hospital. It has gotten better over the years. I think the episode of gastro made my ibs worse, plus I've had c-sections that also may of contributed. My son and I both suffer from ab pain and d or c. So, yes I think it is possible for past stomach illnesses to cause recurrent problems.


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

I think it could be possible, I personally got it because of helicobactor pylori which went undetected for years and when the doctor finally found I had it, it was too late the damage had already been done.


----------



## IBS4me223 (Jun 19, 2004)

I also wuz wondering if anyone has had IBS that went away. And if anyone know how common it is?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I think it might be a good idea to talk to your doc. There are many possible causes for ibs. Yes, sometimes it does go away, but often it is a ongoing condition. Ibs is very common and symptoms vary from person to person. You will find a lot of support and ideas on this board. However, you should see your doc, and see what he/she says. There are many treatment options for ibs, the trick is finding what works for you. Keep hangin in there.


----------



## IBS4me223 (Jun 19, 2004)

I heard also that their isn't a general medication for IBS, they have one for pain, bloating, constipation etc. has anyone tried the medication, and if so, does it work?


----------

